# Suche Ego-Shooter, die in der Zukunft spielen.



## Tialc (8. Februar 2010)

Ich suche Ego-Shooter für den PC, die in der Zukunft spielen, so wie z.B.: Crysis oder Frontlines Fuel of war.
    Die Spiele sollten nicht in allzu ferner Zukunft spielen und es sollten Projektilwaffen im Arsenal verfügbar sein.
    Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen? Danke im Vorraus

    Gruß Tialc

   Habe schon: Crysis, FFOW, Halo 2,  Deus Ex , Fallout 3, Dead Space
   und Stalker schon angespielt (nicht so mein Ding)

   Was mir bis jetzt gefällt: Chasers, Starship Troopers (aber auch nur weil ich die Filme kenne), Fear 2, Timeshift, Pariah


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2010)

Unreal 2, is aber schon was älter.


----------



## Peter23 (8. Februar 2010)

HL2


----------



## Chemenu (8. Februar 2010)

Chaser
   Chrome
   Deus Ex 
 Deus Ex 2
  Doom 3
  Fallout 3 (wenns auch etwas RPG sein darf)
  F.E.A.R.
  F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin
  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (wobei das für mich eher Fantasy ist, nicht wirklich SciFi)
  Starship Troopers


----------



## svd (9. Februar 2010)

Tialc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was mir bis jetzt gefällt: Chasers, Starship Troopers (aber auch nur weil ich die Filme kenne), Fear 2
> 
> ...


 
  Ehrlich? "Chaser" gefällt dir? 

  [ich weiß nicht, von allen "süd/osteuropäischen" Shootern die ich bisher gespielt habe (warte noch auf Metro 2033), 
  war höchstens "STALKER" interessant. MMn kommt das daher, dass sich die Entwickler nicht "verstellen" mussten.
  Ukrainer haben einen ukrainischen Shooter programmiert. Das Ergebnis war einfach stimmig, vom Setting und
  vom Plot her. (Das Sprichwort heißt nicht umsonst: "Shooter, bleib bei deinen Leichen".)

  Viele haben diese typisch "uberamerikanischen" Stories und dämliche Dialoge. Ich kann es den Jungs nicht
  verübeln. Die sind vermutlich etwa in meinem Alter und sind mit den selben "Superstars" des Actionfilms 
  aufgewachsen. ZB: Dolph Lundgren, Gary Busey, Lorenzo Lamas oder dem König überhaupt: Michael Dudikoff...   
  Naja, btt...]

  Kannst auch "TimeShift" probieren (daran sitz ich grad). 
  Du wirst in dem Spiel zwar zurück ins Jahr 1939 geworfen, es sieht aber echt nicht so aus. Und ist, GsD, kein WWII Spiel.
  Optisch siehts soweit ganz gut aus, ich kämpfe aber noch damit, sensorisch überfordert zu werden.
  Überall bewegt sich was, Lärm, Leute die mir ans Leder wollen und dazu noch starker Regen...

  (Aber tu dir bloß nicht die deutsche Version an, wenn du alt genug bist.) 


 Und wenns so alt wie "Chaser" sein darf, in "Boiling Point" gibt's viel zu tun. Mir wars zu viel Freiheit. 
 Aber auf heutigen Maschinen kannst du wenigstens die Details raufdrehen. Sehr "futuristisch" ist es zwar nicht, die (eher doofe) Story könnte aber durchaus nächsten Monat stattfinden.


----------



## xxTRUTHxx (11. Februar 2010)

Außerdem gibt es auch noch HALO Kampf um die Zukunft und HALO 2 für den PC! Beides spielt in der Zukunft und ich kanns echt nur empfehlen!


----------



## starsoul1 (11. Februar 2010)

ich würde dir battefield 2142 empfehlen


----------



## Prime85 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich würde noch *Prey* und *Star Wars: Republic Commando* in den Raum werfen aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Projektilwaffen im Arsenal haben, ist schon etwas länger her.
 Beide sind richtig gut und *Chrome* kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Februar 2010)

Pariah fällt mir da noch ein. 

 # Edit


Prime85 schrieb:


> ...*Chrome* kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.


 Was auch sonst bei Deinem Avatar.


----------



## Tialc (13. Februar 2010)

Hey danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps 

 also finde Timeshift und Pariah richtig gut hab aber noch ein paar Fragen zu beiden Spielen.

 Also ich habe mir ein paar Gameplays für Timehift angeschaut und die waren glaube ich nicht in so einem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Gibts da verschiedene?

 Und Bei Pariah hab ich jetzt keine Teile von der Story gesehen. Ist sie gut oder eher schlecht?


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2010)

@Timeshift: 

  Naja, geht so vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Wenn du dich nicht überrennen lässt und ab und zu in Deckung gehst, ist es, mit deinem Zeitmanipulationsanzug, einfach. 
  Was mich nervt, ist die seltsame Reaktion der Gegner auf Beschuss. 
  Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie, solange die "Aua-Animation" abgespielt wird, keinen oder wenig Schaden nehmen.
  Wie bei CoD2 musst du fast immer "zwei Mal" draufhalten.
  Die Story ist sehr dünn. Du wirst einfach in die Action reingeworfen (buchstäblich), bekommst die wenigen Storyfetzen halt ab und zu in kurzen Flashbacks oder nichtssagenden Videosequenzen geliefert.
  Und vom Gameplay her... naja, du rennst halt von einem Waypoint zum nächsten. Ab und zu gibts ein "Zeitanhalten und irgendwo durchschlüpfen/drüberhüpfen" Rätsel. 
  Aber es sieht nicht schlecht aus. Und ich habs (dt.) für ca 3.50EUR bekommen. Also wie ein günstiger Actionfilm auf VHS.    
 Oh, da gibt's noch was Gutes. Die erste Person, die dich in der Vergangenheit begrüßt, ist Sanji. 
 Schade, dass du keinen Spielernamen eingeben kannst. Wenn der Typ dir enthusiastisch zuwinkte und "Namischätzchen!" flötete, na das wäre mal ein witziges Easteregg...


  @Pariah:

  Das Spiel benützt ja die Unreal2 Engine. Hier fällt das Schlauchdesign noch mehr auf, es gibt an den "Seiten" schnell mal unüberbrückbare Barrieren. 
  Gameplay ist okay, normaler Shooter von der Stange  halt. Ist vor dem Release leider zu sehr gehyped worden, nachher gnadenlos durchgefallen.  
  Die Story war... auch manchmal unklar, kann mich aber nicht mehr so genau erinnern. (So beeindruckend kann sie ja nicht gewesen sein, hehe.) 
  Aber wenigstens spielst du zur Abwechslung mal keinen strahlenden Helden.


  Was können wir dir noch vorschlagen...

  "C&C Renegade" schon gespielt? Spielt sich wie eine 3D Umsetzung des C&C Einzelkämpfers. 
  Anstatt des Spielers mit der Maus schickt dich halt ein General durch die Pampa. 
  ("Havoc, lauf hier hin. Havoc, lauf da hin. Havoc, mach dies kaputt. Havoc, mach das kaputt." Der Alte nervt vlt...)
  Die Gegner bestehen halt im Prinzip nur aus (Überraschung!) NOD Fußvolk, das sich hauptsächlich durch die
  Kopfbedeckung unterscheidet.
  Aber es ist nett, die Fahrzeuge mal in 3D zu sehen (und zu fahren).


  "Tribes: Vengeance" fand ich nicht schlecht. Kenne aber die Vorgänger nicht (deren Anhänger "Vengeance" nicht so zu mögen scheinen). 
  Auch Unreal 2.5 Engine, aber schön weitläufige Außenareale mit weniger schön eingerichteten Gebäuden.
  Tolle Steuerung mit Jetpack und "Luftkissen", die interessante Bewegungsabläufe ermöglicht.
  Und die Story ist, dafür dass die ersten Tribes MP Titel waren, recht gut geworden.


  Sonst gibt's vlt einen Teil der Tom Clancy Shooter, "Rainbow Six" oder "Ghost Recon", die du noch nicht durch hast...


----------



## starsoul1 (13. Februar 2010)

achja und  mass effect 2 wär evtl. noch gut nur ist eher rpg


----------



## Eisenhertz (14. Februar 2010)

ETQW nur Online Spielbar


----------



## DaggettBeaver (17. Februar 2010)

svd schrieb:


> Das Sprichwort heißt nicht umsonst: "Shooter, bleib bei deinen Leichen".)


 Hahaha, ich kann nich mehr. Der ist gut  

 "*Chaser*" hat mir auch sehr gefallen. War damals ein Blindgriff, den ich auch gerade noch so auf meiner damaligen Kiste mit popeliger Onboard-Graka (nicht mal pixel-shader ver. 1.0) spielen konnte. Ich finde, "*Chaser*" besticht durch den stimmungsvollen, eigenständigen Soundtrack. Das ist wohl auch ein Vorteil osteuropäischer Entwickler. Bei den Amis ist das meist das gleiche, austauschbare patriotisch tönende 'Blockbuster' Pathos.

 Von der Grafik und dem einfach gestrickten Ablauf her schlägt m.E. "*Chrome SpecForce*" in die gleiche Kerbe wie "*Chaser*". "*Project: Snowblind*" ist auch ganz OK, wenn einen die Spielereien in Form von zahlreichen Biomodifikationen nicht stören.

 @xxTRUTHxx: *Halo 2* hat er doch schon  

 @svd: Wie heißt nochmal die kühle Schöne auf deinem Avatar-Bildchen?


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2010)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> @svd: Wie heißt nochmal die kühle Schöne auf deinem Avatar-Bildchen?


 
 Das ist "Miss Parker" (Andrea Parker)  aus der Serie "The Pretender".


----------



## Lord-Piranha (23. Februar 2010)

gerade wenn du sagst sowas wie fear usw gefällt dir (mir geht es genauso xD) wäre dead space was für dich...
 ist ein sci fi grusel third person shooter (wie bei gta zb) 
 also grafik ist zeitgemäß, sound & lichteffekte großartig und vorallem passiert immer mal wieder was 

 einziger nachteil ist das man dem spiel leider anmerkt das es ein konsolenspiel ist , demzufolge würde ich dir raten es auch mit einem controller zu spielen (du wirst es mir nicht glauben aber es lässt sich mit controller besser spielen als mit maus tasta ) im optimalen fall den xbox for windows controller ...

 außerdem noch anzumerken das es schon verhältnissmäßig fordernd ist was schwierigkeitsgrad angeht ...

 außerdem du erwärntes fear 2 .. hast du den fear 1 schon gespielt ?
 ist sogar besser als der 2te und die grafik ist dank gleicher engine nur leicht "schlechter" dafür ist aber die atmosphäre besser . außerdem war fear 1 noch ein reiner pc shooter das merkt man den spiel auch an (positiv) 
 wenn du das spiel patchest sind außerdem bei fear 1 widescreen unterstüzung verfügbar ...

 eventuell falls noch nicht gespiel wäre rainbow six vegas noch etwas (kostet glaub net mal mehr einen 10er^^)
 ist grafisch noch oke (unreal 3 engine) und ist aktionlastiger als die vorgänger ...
 kannst auch nicht viel verkehrt da machen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Februar 2010)

starsoul1 schrieb:


> achja und  mass effect 2 wär evtl. noch gut nur *ist eher rpg*


   Nicht wirklich    

  Ist eigentlich ein 3rd-Person Shooter mit spannenden Dialogen incl. Auswahlmöglichkeiten.
  Bin fast ein reiner Shooter-Spieler - aber ME 1 & 2 *ist*  

 PS: wida mol a supa deitsch von mia - haßt natirlich "sind"


----------



## Tialc (27. Februar 2010)

Habe auch Dead Space schon xD. Ich fands auch ganz gut^^aber da kommen keine Projektilwaffen vor, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Controller, werds mal ausprobieren, obwohls mich stört dass der Controller von Games for Windows 30 € kostet oder ist der billiger geworden? Und sind bei ME 1&2 nicht auch nur Energiewaffen?


----------



## Goldeneye007 (27. Februar 2010)

du suchst wahrscheinlich einen offline shooter!?   

 falls nicht, kann ich *Battlefield 2142 *noch sehr empfehlen


----------



## Tialc (28. Februar 2010)

ja suche eigentlich einen offline shooter.


----------

